# Home theatre food?



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I was just curious about accessories like for making popcorn, know any good ones? I have heard about a brand called "Kettle", but don't know too much about it. I would love to buy one for my home theatre----any tips would be appreciated.

popcorn machine


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... several of us use the machines and popcorn that Roman offers at Ultimate Home Entertainment. It is by far the best I have ever had. He has the popcorn and all the accessories.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Cparkinson,

Kettle corn is a sugary / salt combo of popcorn. Fresh made is amazing! Whole foods sells it in the bag that is pretty close to original / State Fair quality. You can buy it in the bag also.

Any popcorn machine listed above will work and the type of popcorn is a seperate issue. You tube has a bunch of examples of people making Kettle corn...pretty funny.

Good luck!

T.


----------

